# 555 Loader w/hydraulic fluid heating up



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

I have a friend that has a 555 loader that runs fine for about 5 min, then the hydraulic oil heats up. He says it heats up to the point of the oil breaking down. He thinks its the pump, but i think that if it was the pump, it wouldn't run to start with.
Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Had something similar happen to my Belarus this winter. Turned out I had hit a shut-off valve on the return line to one set of hydraulics. Pump would pump fine but return pressure was building up causing the oil to over heat. I'd say your friend has a restriction some where in the system. Bye


----------

